#ubuntu-fridge 2007-02-05
<ubotu> New on thefridge: UbuCon New York <http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/741> || Ubuntu Live Conference <http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/740>
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-02-06
<jenda> sladen: ping
<jenda> do you know anything about the current state of the UWN? I've got a guy asking for help, but can't offer any.
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-02-07
<ausimage> I want to ask about the fridge calendar and learn if it would be possible to do something with it....
<ausimage> As you may know I am with the Scribes Team...
<ausimage> We exploring calendar options to hold a list of meetings in the community...
<ausimage> As I understand the Fridge Calendar is currently only for #ubuntu-meeting
<ausimage> but I want to explore with you about extending that....
<ausimage> ??
<ausimage> When someone has time I would enjoy chatting on this... just IM me THANKS
<jenda> sladen: unping, problem solved.
<rpereira> Hi, everybody.
<rpereira> Ubuntu won a prize in Brazil (Software of the Year 2006) and I would like to post this on frigde.ubuntu.com
<rpereira> What do I have to do?
<rpereira> I've already posted on UWN.
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-02-08
<ausimage> anybody awake tonight???
<ausimage> jenda:???
<ausimage> I want talk with someone about the fridge calendar....
<ausimage> you get my email address from w.u.c/Ausimage. I would love to speak to the person running the calendar... thanks...
<ausimage> BTW I may or may not be on IRC you can try PM'ing me as well... or leave a messeage in #ubuntu-scribes... thank you again... hope to hear from one of you...
#ubuntu-fridge 2008-02-05
<allin> hi!
<allin> hi can someone help me?
#ubuntu-fridge 2008-02-06
<RichEd> hi there cool people ;) anyone got a minute to add a meeting event onto the schedule for me ?
<mrevell> RichEd: What's the channel for the Edubuntu meeting and is there an agenda you want me to link to?
<RichEd> mrevell: no agenda link for this one
<RichEd> and the regular meeting channel #ubuntu-meeting
<mrevell> great, thanks
<mrevell> RichEd: Okay, that's on the Fridge calendar now.
<RichEd> indeed it is
<RichEd> ta muchly
<matt_> sup all
#ubuntu-fridge 2008-02-07
<Rinchen> meeting time beuno mrevell sladen nixternal etc
<mrevell> hi
<Rinchen>  #ubuntu-meeting although it seems everyone forgot!
<sladen> mmm
<Rinchen> Howdy
<mrevell> Rinchen: Any chance you could give me access to the doc on my matthew.revell@gmail.com addr please? I think Google Docs has mailed you
<Rinchen> on it's way
<mrevell> thx
<Rinchen> mrevell, I've copied it over as Fridge Revision V2. I'll edit that one so I don't lose the history
<Rinchen> you should have access
<svaksha> hi, isnt the meeting today, sorry am late, had no network
<mrevell> Rinchen: Cool, just read the doc, after some LP-related distractions.
<Rinchen> mrevell, I've just edited it and sent the collab link the fridge list
<Rinchen> hi svaksha!
<Rinchen> svaksha, like, you're never online when I'm here!
<svaksha> Rinchen: hi :) is the meeting cancelled?
<svaksha> Rinchen: lol
<Rinchen> svaksha, yeah, not many ppl showed. Sent two emails.
<Rinchen> I'm using the meeting time to work on the Fridge rejuv stuff
<svaksha> Rinchen: blame the timezones
 * svaksha goes to check her mail
 * svaksha missed dinner to be here.... network sucks in India
<nixternal> bah, sorry for missing the meeting :/
<nixternal> we have way to much snow here, out working on clearing out the driveway
<Rinchen> nixternal, yeah, you suck. We had like an inch and then it blew over.
<Rinchen> I'm sooo missing the snow
<nixternal> man, I am not missing it at all
<nixternal> we had about 6" of old snow, and then got 13" of new powder yesterday
 * svaksha throws 2 snowballs at rinchen and nixternal
<nixternal> hehe
<Rinchen> and one would think that being in the mountains of Colorado one would have snow
<Rinchen> hehe
<svaksha> gosh i wish we had snow in bangalore ...wistful
<nixternal> I will email you some snow :)
 * svaksha hugs nixternal
<svaksha> its been so long that i touched snow :)
<svaksha> Rinchen: any news about the 'real name' discussion with LP dev's?
<Rinchen> svaksha, I've been unsuccessful in getting that restriction lifted at the present time.
<Rinchen> svaksha, as mrevell pointed out to me, it goes beyond just women
<Rinchen> it also includes young kids who happen to be FOSS developers
<svaksha> Rinchen: too bad, beyond women ?
<mrevell> Yeah, we have some minors who are not allowed to use real names
<svaksha> so althe more that the rule should be removed or modified atleast
<Rinchen> svaksha, I agree.
<svaksha> does that mean they cant participate because of this rule...sad
<jpatrick> Rinchen: what's the age limit?
<Rinchen> There are advantages to having them participate, certainly, but it's not integral to Launchpad.  Launchpad itself doesn't have that restriction so everyone can participate. It's only the beta team we're talking about
<Rinchen> jpatrick, there is no age limit
<Rinchen> https://help.launchpad.net/BetaTesting
<jpatrick> ah, right
<svaksha> maybe keep it as an optional / individual choice for BT team participants, that makes it more women, kid and minors friendly
 * beuno waves
 * beuno is embarrassed his UTC <> localtime translation table got mixed up
 * svaksha waves a hi to beuno
<beuno> I see some heavy online editing is taking place though
 * svaksha waves g'nite and goes to get some Zzz...
#ubuntu-fridge 2008-02-09
<fesha> Anyone in channel?
<jpatrick> hi
<fesha> hi
<fesha> how are you?
<fesha> I guess you arent going to talk to me...
<jpatrick> sorry, at meeting
<fesha> ok
#ubuntu-fridge 2008-02-10
<x9x> brr....
